# Oppo BDP-103D Blu-ray Player with Darbee Visual Processing



## tripplej

check this out. There is now a Darbee incorporated into an Oppo Blu Player - BDP-103D.


Found the below video on youtube.






The combined unit is $100 more and the D in the label is for the Darbee.

Is this worth getting?


----------



## bxbigpipi

If my 93 starts acting up I will definitely get this one.


----------



## Tonto

It's a matter of personal preference, if you are a purest trying to display what was mixed/intended, you don't need it. If you want to add a bit of sharpness/detail to some of the video, that can be nice as well. Personal preference. I think this falls into the "tweek" catagory that we all are sensitive to. :spend: 

Also known as "upgraditis." :hail:


----------



## lcaillo

I like the idea, but I would prefer to have it in my AVR. I think it is easily worth another $100. There are times when I would definitely use it. Since I sold the one I bought for testing there have been times when I would have wanted to try it on some material.


----------



## tripplej

Just to add, from the link here, it looks like the marvel chip will be replaced by the Darbee chip.

Question. is it better with that marvel chip? Or the Darbee chip is better?


----------



## cconklin1

mine is ordered and shipped from amazon. Having had a Darblet for months, I can't imagine running my projection system without Darbee. Hopefully it will be here this weekend..


edit: So I had it shipped to my work address as I knew it would require a signature. It shows it will be delivered on SATURDAY(closed) so looks like monday for me and my new 103D. Bummer.
The biggest single thing I am excited about is the fact that I will not have to screw with an IR extender anymore like I did with my Darblet as I can use the IR in on the back with my URC remote, well, that and the fact that there are two inputs available...I like the presets that are available as well..


----------



## cconklin1

tripplej said:


> Just to add, from the link here, it looks like the marvel chip will be replaced by the Darbee chip.
> 
> Question. is it better with that marvel chip? Or the Darbee chip is better?


your comparing apples and oranges...


----------



## cconklin1

Well 103D is in place but I am seeing a bit of "streaking" that was observed in the AVS thread on my system. Hopefully this will be fixed in an upcoming update which is the great thing about this unit as it is upgradeable unlike the regular Darby. I also did something I thought I would never do and that is remove the Oppo 93 with ISO firmware from my system! After constant trials and test and still pictures, I have come to the conclusion that the Pioneer BDP-62 with special firmware equals it or BEATS it in picture quality. Added bonus that I can now stream my blu ray rips from a NAS as well. It did not really bother me to hook up a drive to the Oppo, but using a NAS is obviously easier. Hopefully this weekend I will test streaming 3D blu ray isos from my NAS and see how that fares...


----------



## htaddikt

lcaillo said:


> I like the idea, but I would prefer to have it in my AVR. I think it is easily worth another $100. There are times when I would definitely use it. Since I sold the one I bought for testing there have been times when I would have wanted to try it on some material.


I would have agreed with you a couple of months ago, but since I have been using the Darbee I leave it on all the time. In fact, once in a while I will turn it off during some scenes to remind myself of the advantages. When I do, it reminds why I never bother to turn it off. 
True, any improvement is largely based on the specific material being displayed, but it never results in any degradation. Once you have it set an acceptable level you can forget it. 
I would have grabbed a Darbee modified Oppo when I purchased my 103 last year. But I think that decision would be a little tougher if you never experienced Darbee at all. I don't know if the new model uses a set level or offer an adjustment in the menu. It seems the latter would be preferable for many.


----------



## cconklin1

103D Darbee processing is fully customizable...


----------



## htaddikt

cconklin1 said:


> 103D Darbee processing is fully customizable...


Excellent!


----------



## cconklin1

Hmmmm, I am not sure but I think the Oppo version is a bit less aggressive than my stand alone Darblet. 65% on the oppo looks different than 65% on my stand alone. More to come..


----------



## cconklin1

New beta firmware for the 103D has been installed. Streaking issue has gone the way of the dodo bird. Also added a "power on to last input" which no one at AVS seems to be talking about. I am guessing most of them did not notice or care. For me this is EPIC as I use the output of my AVR into the Oppo before my projector and no longer have to switch inputs on the oppo after powering up!


----------



## cconklin1

I see some people are complaining about playback issues on Pacific Rim and Red 2. I think they may want to check their players because we watched both of those no problem the other night on the oppo loaded up with the new beta firmware. I DID have an audio lag problem on my BDP-62 so popped the disc in the Oppo and everything was great. Fun movies as well..


----------



## multit

Since a few days, there is a new official firmware available both for the US und Europe devices.
They incorporated the beta topics as far as I can see... e.g. no streaking issues anymore, 24p-option now working, Darbee processing with 1% steps to adjust.
I'm quite happy with that piece of equipment... great enhancement for my 110" projection after 3 years without Darbee. So I think I will skip the upgrade for a 3D beamer this season.


----------



## Mike0206

multit said:


> Since a few days, there is a new official firmware available both for the US und Europe devices. They incorporated the beta topics as far as I can see... e.g. no streaking issues anymore, 24p-option now working, Darbee processing with 1% steps to adjust. I'm quite happy with that piece of equipment... great enhancement for my 110" projection after 3 years without Darbee. So I think I will skip the upgrade for a 3D beamer this season.


 I just ordered my 103D this morning! Happy to know a firmware update got rid of the streaking problems people were seeing initially. I can't wait for this to arrive. Should be here next week I hope


----------



## jon96789

Interesting about Pacific Rim... I have a Darblet connected to a Sony BDP-S5100 and a Panasonic GT46P plasma display... Pacific Rim is the only 3D disc that I am having issues with audio. Every 10 seconds or so, the audio drops out for a second or so. I do not have any issues with any other disc. If I take the darby out of the system, the audio issues go away.

It will be interesting to see where Darby goes from here. Paul Darby died a couple of months ago and it was his genius that created this processor. Where the company goes from here will be hard without him...


----------



## Osage_Winter

Indeed, I knew about this OPPO with Darbee for some time now, ever since I noticed it on OPPO's site...if my BDP-83 ever dies, or I need more performance than it can provide (highly unlikely as I'm not buying into 3D any time soon and it seems like physical media's about to go the way of the do-do bird anyway) I would definitely get another OPPO based on just its DVD upconversion alone (an important factor in my rig and which the 83's Anchor Bay chipset does an outstanding job with). But I am unsure if I'd get this model or the one without the Darbee processor (the standard BDP-103); the 105 model, while impressive, would definitely be out of my budget...:rolleyesno: :R


----------



## KLH007

cconklin1 said:


> New beta firmware for the 103D has been installed. Streaking issue has gone the way of the dodo bird. Also added a "power on to last input" which no one at AVS seems to be talking about. I am guessing most of them did not notice or care. For me this is EPIC as I use the output of my AVR into the Oppo before my projector and no longer have to switch inputs on the oppo after powering up!


So the 103 has HDMI inputs, allowing a DVR to be connected into the 103, and the 103's output fed to the display?


----------



## Mike0206

KLH007 said:


> So the 103 has HDMI inputs, allowing a DVR to be connected into the 103, and the 103's output fed to the display?


 yes


----------



## cconklin1

Well, just thought I would pop back in and report that my 103D now will probably never leave my system since I incorporated a custom firmware into it and it now plays blu-ray ISO from an attached hard drive! Couple this with the fact that I love Darbee and I think this player will be in my rack a very very long time..


----------



## Nikola Tesla

cconklin1 said:


> Well, just thought I would pop back in and report that my 103D now will probably never leave my system since I incorporated a custom firmware into it and it now plays blu-ray ISO from an attached hard drive! Couple this with the fact that I love Darbee and I think this player will be in my rack a very very long time..


Hi,

I just joined this forum, have a 103D, and am very interested to learn more about the custom firmware you're running that enables you to play Blu-ray ISO files on an attached HDD.

TIA, :T

T-


----------



## cconklin1

pm sent!


----------



## Nikola Tesla

Much appreciated!


----------



## fbczar

Have any of you noticed the improvement Darbee makes to Macroblocking in dark scenes? DirecTv, especially their off air channels has a lot of it. Darbee eliminates much of it.


----------



## fbczar

fbczar said:


> Have any of you noticed the improvement Darbee makes to Macroblocking in dark scenes? DirecTv, especially their local off air channels suffer from the problem. Darbee seems to eliminate much of it.


----------



## asere

Is the Oppo Darbee worth getting if you have a 55inch tv or is the 103 good enough?


----------



## fbczar

The 103 is outstanding. The bigger the screen the more noticeable the Darbee effect. 55" should be big enough and if you have Macroblocking issues the Darbee is a real help. However, you should check ALL the differences between the 103 and the 103D before you decide. To me the 103D is a no brainier for only $100.00 more. All the info is on the Oppo site.


----------



## asere

fbczar said:


> The 103 is outstanding. The bigger the screen the more noticeable the Darbee effect. 55" should be big enough and if you have Macroblocking issues the Darbee is a real help. However, you should check ALL the differences between the 103 and the 103D before you decide. To me the 103D is a no brainier for only $100.00 more. All the info is on the Oppo site.


Correction I meant to say on a 50 inch tv.


----------



## fbczar

Hometheaterreview.com has a good review of the 103D using a 55" TV so it should be helpful for you.


----------



## asere

fbczar said:


> Hometheaterreview.com has a good review of the 103D using a 55" TV so it should be helpful for you.


I'll look thank you.


----------



## asere

I pulled the trigger and bought the 103 without Darbee. Hope to not be disappointed lol


----------



## asere

Previously I mentioned I bought the 103 but I ended up canceling the order because I thought $500 was too much but instead I ended up spending more and bought the 103D instead. 
I kept thinking over and over on what I could be missing without an Oppo and if I had gotten the 103 I would keep thinking about the 103D.
That is why I got the D!


----------



## htaddikt

I can understand the thought process. For me, I truly believe i've made such decisions well in advance, and further thinking is mostly justifying it, but my first inclination usually wins out anyway.


----------



## asere

htaddikt said:


> I can understand the thought process. For me, I truly believe i've made such decisions well in advance, and further thinking is mostly justifying it, but my first inclination usually wins out anyway.


Haha! Its a virus and has to run its course. Antibiotics can't treat it.


----------



## fbczar

Let us know if it improves the pixelation (macro locking) in dark scenes on your screen.


----------



## asere

fbczar said:


> Let us know if it improves the pixelation (macro locking) in dark scenes on your screen.


I will


----------



## asere

The Oppo arrived today. I will try to set it up tonight and give my impression.


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> The Oppo arrived today. I will try to set it up tonight and give my impression.


I haven't seen Yoda around so I'll take over. 
There is no try! Only do!


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> I haven't seen Yoda around so I'll take over.
> There is no try! Only do!


Haha! I just finished setting the player up and right out of the box it was attractive and solid. I did some experimenting with D and I could tell there was a difference before and after. The faces had more texture and fine detail. The scenes that were dark lit up and had better contrast.
I found the best setting to be on high def at 100% level on my 50'' plasma. With
35-50% level there was just a slight improvement.
Overall I think D does make a difference and you won't know what your missing till you try it.


----------



## asere

How should the Oppo be connected? Right now I have it the tv hdmi to the avr and Oppo hdmi 1 to the receiver however, reading the Oppo manual they recommend....

Split A/V 
(recommended) – Use HDMI 1 OUT as the dedicated video output port and
HDMI 2 OUT 
as the dedicated audio output port. This setting will ensure the best possible
picture quality and the highest possible audio resolution.

Is this how most users have it?


----------



## asere

I love how fast the player loads bluray and dvd. My old panny while nice had a bad case of arthritis.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> I love how fast the player loads bluray and dvd. My old panny while nice had a bad case of arthritis.


 Have you seen a noticeable difference in audio/video quality? I've also thought of getting an Oppo but not sure I could justify the expense? While I'm sure it up-converts DVD's superbly we only watch Blu-Rays.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Have you seen a noticeable difference in audio/video quality? I've also thought of getting an Oppo but not sure I could justify the expense? While I'm sure it up-converts DVD's superbly we only watch Blu-Rays.


You know I still have not tried older dvds and other than a more recent movie like Blended I saw no difference with upscaling. Now between Darbee off and on the picture went from blurry to more crisp and the faces was more noticeable. As far as bluray I saw Evil Dead 2 the other night and it looked really sharp but hard to say if it was better than any standard player.
It's like this and I speak only for the Darbee player. If you never seen the difference then you miss nothing but once you try Darbee and see it for yourself you won't want a player without one and even though the image is somewhat subtle it does make a difference.


----------



## JBrax

No difference with audio?


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> No difference with audio?


Oh yes I forgot about the audio part. I can't say much about the audio part yet because I haven't really seen a recent bluray movie. Blended was on dvd and there was no difference but at the same time it's not a movie to demo.
I will try a demo bluray and give you my impression.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Oh yes I forgot about the audio part. I can't say much about the audio part yet because I haven't really seen a recent bluray movie. Blended was on dvd and there was no difference but at the same time it's not a movie to demo. I will try a demo bluray and give you my impression.


 Ok thanks. I have a sneaking suspicion there won't be a noticeable difference. If I'm wrong I might just buy one.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Ok thanks. I have a sneaking suspicion there won't be a noticeable difference. If I'm wrong I might just buy one.


Oppo told me there is really not a noticeable difference but I still need to hear it for myself. I got the Oppo because everyone mentioned how nice it was and they were right. The unit is solid and with D it helps improve the picture. If you have a projector I hear it's an even better improvement.
Regardless of a noticeable difference or not with the audio I think the Oppo is a great buy.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Oppo told me there is really not a noticeable difference but I still need to hear it for myself. I got the Oppo because everyone mentioned how nice it was and they were right. The unit is solid and with D it helps improve the picture. If you have a projector I hear it's an even better improvement. Regardless of a noticeable difference or not with the audio I think the Oppo is a great buy.


 I'm sure it's a good buy regardless. Build quality, customer service, and the ability to play SACD is appealing to me.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I'm sure it's a good buy regardless. Build quality, customer service, and the ability to play SACD is appealing to me.


Glad you brought up SACD. I had forgotten about that and can't wait to try it.
Have you heard any material in SACD?


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Glad you brought up SACD. I had forgotten about that and can't wait to try it. Have you heard any material in SACD?


 I have and it's similar to the difference of a CD and Blu-Ray music. Big difference!


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I have and it's similar to the difference of a CD and Blu-Ray music. Big difference!


I notice there are not that many artists out there with sacd. No hip hop, no rock other then Pink Floyd.


----------



## JBrax

If you're a fan of Pink Floyd Dark Side Of The Moon is a must buy for SACD demoing!


----------



## JBrax

I think we were hitting enter at the same time.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> I think we were hitting enter at the same time.


Lol, Yes I think Floyd will be my demo.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Lol, Yes I think Floyd will be my demo.


 It's amazing!


----------



## badgerpilot

cconklin1 said:


> Well, just thought I would pop back in and report that my 103D now will probably never leave my system since I incorporated a custom firmware into it and it now plays blu-ray ISO from an attached hard drive! Couple this with the fact that I love Darbee and I think this player will be in my rack a very very long time..


I am looking to pick up a 103D. I currently have a HTPC with all of my BD ISO files. Any other info on this custom firmware?


----------

